# bf "care package"



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

My friend is expecting her first child and seems to be "on the fence" about bf. She says she wants to bf, but also says she will "try" it. IMO, if you just "try" bfing, you will probably quit. At least in my case, if I had not been fully committed, I know I would have given up. Anyway, I am putting together a gift basket for her and want to provide anything that will support her (besides verbal support, of course, which will be available to her at all hours of the day and night). Here's what I've thought to put in the basket so far:

The Nursing Mother's Companion (unless someone has a better book recommendation)
breast pads (cloth and disposable)
Lilypadz (maybe, although they didn't work for me)
Lansinoh cream
"burp" cloths
water bottles
oatmeal
pump (she has registered for the Avent Isis but I just read on another thread about an electric for like $80 - I'm open to suggestions)

What else should I include? I thought about a nursing stool and a boppy pillow (but I don't want to spend TOO much and so far it is really adding up)!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd go for the boppy over the pump personally, but I never used a pump and I use the boppy everyday- STILL! (best thing out there for NAK







)

-Angela


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I might include some handy, nutritious snacks (I always kept a bag of raw almonds nearby, or she might prefer some trail mix or dried fruit) and you could write up a card with "instructions" on setting up her nursing station - chair w/ a table nearby where she can set up her book, water, a snack, nursing pads.

Oh, and how about some Mother's Milk tea?

I think it's a very thoughtful gift, BTW.


----------



## Boof (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm If someone were giving me a bf package? I'd like to have:

A boppy or other nursing pillow
A real nursing top
A Bookmark and a fridge magnet with the # of the local LLL, a lac consultant, and the urls for mothering.com and kellymom.com.(cafepress.com is awesome)
A Book like 'So that's what they're for" or the LLL Book
Hmm maybe a nicely bound print out of the kellymom web site. That's just the cost of paper and a nice professional binder
A nursing bra, but that's hard to fit till the milk comes in, but usu 2 cup sizes bigger, right?
A package of men's a-shirts for wearing under clothes and making into nursing tops
Washable breast pads. The sposies always crumpled/shifted on me.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Chocolate always helped me!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Dr. Sears' Breastfeeding Book was like a bible for me when I began b'feeding. I haven't read the one on your list though.
What a great gift for your friend! GIve her the MDC link too!


----------



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

How very sweet of you.

In a BF basket I would like (Already have pump and boppy)

Mothers Milk Tea
Snackes like dried fruit and some chocolate and nuts.
A sweet tea cup
Love the book mark idea of local help!
Gift certificate for books (I hope to read lots when BFing)

Guess my basket would be small. LOL

I would not worry about the pump as really I think it is too linked to bottles and that should not be a thought I am told till a few months into BFing if needed. Not something to think about now as "Trying to BF" is hard enough as is ya know.

I think the most important part is the support you have for your friend, that is what we really need!

Blessings,
Kimmy


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

I would add fennugreek, the business card of a great lactation consultant, housecleaning coupons, (as in you come over and help)


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree I'd skip the pump (but I'm a SAHM and haven't really bonded with mine.







) and get the boppy instead. FWIW for disposable breast pads my absolute personal favorite is the Lansinoh brand... other sposies did not cut the mustard.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the My Brest Friend better than the boppy which others have suggested.
Mother's milk tea
those gel pads for sore nipples

My SIL's SIL decided to just give nursing a try, and she has had no problems and is still breastfeeding with ease (baby born in early July so 4 months now - pretty good for a mainstream mom). I, on the other hand, decided I was breastfeeding no matter what and have had lots of problems these first six weeks (and there are still a couple to work out). Hopefully things will go well for your friend and it will work for her.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I have also known women who said they would "try" breastfeeding and ended up having no problems and bfing for much longer than the norm. So, it can work out. Especially with the support of a good friend like you.

some ideas of things I liked to have while nursing:
a big water bottle
a few magazines-- _Mothering_, _New Beginnings_, something non-mom like _Vanity Fair_
chocolate
the book The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding
Contact info for local LLL leader meeting time and location
boppy pillow
baby blanket


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

A list of IBCLCs in her area, just in case she needs one. Both times I've had to find one post partum and it's a real pain.

Info about her local LLL meetings - basic stuff like mapquest directions to the place and time of mtgs.

Print out some info from www.kellymom.com - the stuff about the first weeks of breastfeeding etc. Both times I needed to look up stuff on there and it was a real pain to do it post partum.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I really love my Medela nursing footstool, and I used it constantly in the early days of nursing. (I still use it every day, but mostly I sit cross-legged to nurse.)

I've never used a boppy, so I can't comment on that. (At first I just used whatever regular throw pillows I had lying around, then I got a sort of longish rectangular pillow which I use most of the time.)

If you wanted to get her a pump, I think the Avent Isis is a great pump and is likely to be better than an inexpensive electric pump. But I agree that a pump is unnecessary at first, unless she runs into problems requiring a pump, in which case a rental hospital-grade pump would be best.

I liked the Lansinoh brand of disposable pads, but mostly I used washable ones, which I found shifted around/bunched up less.

I'm not familiar with the Nursing Mother's Companion. I think different books suit different people better, so it's hard to say which one she's likely to prefer. I'd get her whichever one you have yourself and like, so you'll know what she's reading. 

I wouldn't bother with the LilyPadz -- I don't really think they're healthy, since they don't let the skin breathe, and don't let leaking occur if it needs to. That said, I bought a pair when I was desperate to sleep without a bra on, and while they were nice for that, I found them annoying to put on, take off, and clean. I also associate my first bout of mastitis with using LilyPadz.

You sound like a great friend!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

These are all good suggestions.

Except. No disrespect toward any of the books suggested, which are all good. But I would ditch them all in favor of "So That's What They're For" by Janet Tomaso. This is absolutely the perfect book for a woman who is on the fence, never given breastfeeding yay or nay much thought, and is more mainstream oriented. It's got humor, understanding toward the whole "breastfeeding? kind of weird, isn't it?" mentality you often enounter, and solid, solid info.Plus, it's an easy, entertaining read. But be sure to get the newest, revised edition, which is better than the original. Cannot recommend this one strongly enough for an "on the fencer"!

My personal fave in terms of nursing pillows was the nojo, which is more compact (kinda a soft rectangle with a semi-circle cut out). I found the boppi really bulky and hard to maneuver.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I LOVED my LilyPadz... I leaked through all the cloth and sposie pads (not to mention the obvious circles that that showed through my shirts).

So my choices are:
A good bf book (I agree, So That's What They're For has enough humor that it draws moms in the same way the Girlfriend's Guide does)
Boppy or My Brest Friend pillow
LilyPadz
a few preemie prefolds (if you think she'll leak, these were necessary for me!)
anything else you want to add.

My grandma, mom and I bought a nice Boppy with the Luxe cover for our pastor's DIL who lives an hour away and I included a note encouraging her in her breastfeeding journey (I was told she planned to "try") and included the names of two LLL leaders in her town, an IBCLC and something else, what was that?







I gave her my name and # in case she wanted to call me about anything. Last I'd heard she was saying baby ate too often but her dh wanted her to keep at it- I hope she has!


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

Oh I wish someone wold have done that for me....I did get tons of bottles for gifts though...ugh

Any way there are lots of great ideas but my favs are the nursing shirt, gel pads, lanolin, water bottle, snacks....I would skip the pump...pricy and I didn't even pump until dd was over a month old....and your friend may pump and let others bottle feed before a good latch is learned and this may frustrate her.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you ALL for the wonderful suggestions (and keep them coming if anyone has any to add).

The reason I was going to get the pump is I know she will have to return to work. But I guess she'd be better off with a different pump and maybe she will rent one. I guess I'm going by my own experience, which was NOT good in the beginning (but WONDERFUL now). The 1st night home from the hospital I was begging DH to go out and get a pump. I was in so much pain from ds's horrible latch that we actually did formula that night (his first and only bottle of formula). I have the Isis myself (in addition to the Ameda Purely Yours). I leave my electric pump at work and on the rare occasion I need to pump at home, I use the Isis. At any rate, I probably will not get her the pump and get a nursing pillow and some of the other stuff you mentioned as well. If I need to I'll rush her a pump like my friend did for me.

I actually have an extra pair of gel pads I never used that I'll throw in there.

Seems like some people love LilyPadz and others hate them. I always leaked with them but every once a while think I should give them another shot.

And yes, Lansinoh disposable pads definitely. They are the brand I always recommend, even though they have those yucky gel beads. Every other disposable (and cloth pad) I've tried was a joke for my heavy leaking.

I have not read "So That's What They're For" but it sounds great and perfect for her. I can't wait to get it (and read it before I give it to her). Instead of buying her a bra, I might give her a gift card to a local maternity store.

Anyway, I'm adding all of your ideas to my list. It is nice to hear that others have stories of people who "tried" bfing and stuck with it! Guess everyone doesn't have the rough start that ds and I had.

Thanks to all...


----------



## addiesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I second (or third?) the idea of a good nursing top (like a GlamourMom tank) which would make it easy for her to feel comfortable nursing with people around. I know that was one of the hardest things to adjust to with my DD - yanking up my top to BF when I was so new to it. Now, I'll run across a crowded store chasing DD while DS is latched on. Funny how things change!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Since you know she is going back to work maybe incude breastmilk storage bags. This way she can get to freezing all that extra milk that fills you up in those first weeks/months.


----------



## saratchka (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *addiesmom*
I second (or third?) the idea of a good nursing top (like a GlamourMom tank) which would make it easy for her to feel comfortable nursing with people around.

Agreed. I've heard so many women who had little trouble breastfeeding say that they gave it up because it made them feel "isolated". I'm not the greatest at NIP myself, but I think it makes the whole nursing relationship less burdensome if the new mom doesn't feel tied to the house or unable to socialize. That may be critical for a mom who's on the fence.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

A SLING!!!!!

If you sew, make her a nice pouch or something..


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Supply booster


----------



## island~baby (Jun 6, 2005)

101 Reasons to Breastfeed. Maybe you could write out the reasons or print them out on index cards & she could read a different one during each nursing session.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow! Even more good suggestions since I was last here!

Are GlamourMom tops available on the Internet? (I can just do a search.) I've never heard of them but will look.

"101 Reasons to Breastfeed" Is this online somewhere? Or do I have to come up with it myself? (Gee, I hope not - ds got all my brain cells.) I love the idea of the motivating cards...


----------



## addiesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Yup - http://www.glamourmom.com/


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the link! I have a tank just like that (although a different brand). I LOVE wearing it around the house since it is so convenient (no shirt to lift - as if that is an inconvenience







). I am too modest to wear it in public, but my friend definitely would!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding was the best guide I found. Had answers to all my questions and dh even read it!


----------



## addiesmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini*
Thanks for the link! I have a tank just like that (although a different brand). I LOVE wearing it around the house since it is so convenient (no shirt to lift - as if that is an inconvenience







). I am too modest to wear it in public, but my friend definitely would!

Yeah - it can look a little sexy without anything over it (DH likes that though!), but worn with a nice button down, it looks great.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a few of those tanks and swear by them! I can't wear them in public without something over them either, but they're great for covering my tummy and sides while I'm nip. You can find them in the lingere(sp?) section of target, at motherhood, and online. Such a great idea!


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I would like to add a nursing necklace, and a sling with a longer tail for nursing on the go.
I loved the breast milk bottle storage rack. I got it from walmart and you put the newest milk in the top and the bottle to be used first comes out the bottom. It was very convient since i didnt have to look at dates on a bag and neither did dh.
I never could get the hang of my boppy.
I will do something like this for my SIL when she has a baby. She is sure she is going to bf but just to make it easier and quitting less likely! Its great to read this thread there are so many ideas!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My 17 yo. foster sister is planning to breastfeed. She's planning on going 6 months, and given that until she saw me do it she'd never even seen anyone else bf, that is really cool and impressive to me, especially since rates are so sucky in that part of TX. I'm also going to drop little tidbits about why to go to a year, like still getting free food from WIC, and I'm going to check and see if TX WIC has pumps for nursing student/working mothers.

She'll be starting college, but will be in walking distance of her sitter (my mom) and home so with the right class schedule she shouldn't need to pump on a regular basis. I am giving her as a hand-me-down the small electric pump my mom bought for me when I had to leave DD overnight in the NICU when she was born. It's nothing fancy and not one I would want to use for regular pumping, but thought it might be useful to her to pump the occasional bottle if she wants.

Also, she wants a Kozy-type carrier, which she saw both mom and I use with a baby mom did respite care for when I was out there (I brought mine out there so mom could use it), so I'm going to sew her one, and I'm going to get her "So That's What They're For". I read it when I was pg, along with lots of other books on bf, and agree with the PP that it's a fairly easy, light read with solid information.

She unfortunately lives over 2 hours from the nearest LLL meeting, but I am going to look up info on lactation consultants for her. Anyone know a good one in Amarillo, TX?

I'm on a very limited budget and really don't know her that well (I live out of state). But anyone I know deciding to bf just gets me psyched, kwim?


----------



## babydoll (Apr 30, 2003)

her hospital should give her a hand pump so she should at least have that for engorgement. She may have to ask for it though. I got these things at CVS or babies r us called soothies. you but them in the fridge and they are so soothing. They are for your breasts.

Babydoll


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

A nice poem about breastfeeding, framed to hang on the wall of her nursing spot would be thoughtful.


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

I made a care package for my neighbor. Here's what was in it:

Banquet Homestyle Bakes chicken dinner
Banquet Homestyle Bakes apple crisp dessert
2 foil (throw away) pans so she doesn't have pans to wash after making those dinners.
Mother's Milk Tea
Breast pads
Ensure "Healthy Mom" nutrition bars
Teether toy for the baby.

I like the idea of a nursing tank and book on nursing (I like Dr. Newman's books).

Someone gave me (after DD#2) was born a jar of "layered" trail mix - it was in a large mason jar and had layers of dried apricots, white-chocolate covered raisins, almonds, cashews, dried cranberries, m&ms, and dates - not in that exact order, but you get the idea. They had made a cute label on the computer that said "mom's snacks" It was cute.

A nursing necklace is a good idea, too.

How about a really nice water bottle - I like the ones that have a center core that can be frozen.


----------



## island~baby (Jun 6, 2005)

http://promom.org/101/index.html

101 Reasons to Breastfeed.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

What a great friend you are!!!

I think Gayle Pryor's "Nursing Mother, Working Mother" is essential reading for any BF moms returning to work.


----------



## sandrahoo (Oct 4, 2005)

what a wonderful, thoughtful idea!!

Some of the things that I would have loved to have gotten:

• Nursing top - many here seem to love glamourmom. I've got a JW crossover nursing top that I adore, although it was pricey. I keep looking for more on eBay, but rarely find my size.
• Mothering magazine - wow I wish I had found this sooner. A subscription would be nice too if you want to spend the $$, although a single issue is a great starter.
• Sling or a pouch - if you can figure out what size/style, you might be able to find a gently used one, otherwise maybe a GC?
• A bookmark or other handy piece of paper with helpful BF-related URLs - first and foremost I would list kellymom.com

I'd also want to give reassurance that she could call me for help about anything, and we'd figure it out / work through it together!!


----------



## mama_nomad (Apr 11, 2005)

i got an on-the-fencer a nursing nightgown at the local maternity store. motherwear also has alot of nursing nightime attire.

i haven't but i feel compelled at baby showers to sneakily remove all of the formula-encouraging gifts or other things that get in the way of the breastfeeding relationship (like pacifiers)

i second the LLL book the Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. and I got so many boxes of mothers milk tea at my blessing way, it was awesome! used it all in no time....

i have my fingers crossed for your friend!


----------



## BeachBum (Jan 28, 2004)

Really good suggestions, but also include a big cup with a lid and straw! I always get so, so thirsty!


----------

